#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Create a shape, and then placed in a macro

## ssthree

Hi, All sir...
I create a shape and put a macro in the shape
When I try to process this, the macro can not be found in this shape...
I don't known why...
 :Confused:  :Confused: 

PP2003 + XP





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Andy Pope

Try this, which includes fixes to your code that was not compiling.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


You will need to define the slides number.

----------


## ssthree

Thanks for your code...still not working

For code that you provide, to try to make some amendments, can be found running

XP + PP2003




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Andy Pope

Your S2Ft2 routine is still changing the slide rather than SlideShowWindows. I assume you want to change the zorder during slideshow. If not you need to provide more details.

posting example file would also help.

----------

